# ما هى القواعد التى يتبعها الاستشارى فى استلام اعمال الصرف الداخلى المغطى للمبانى والمستشفيات



## محمد ابو الحسن (11 ديسمبر 2014)

سؤال بسيط 
ما هى القواعد التى يتبعها الاستشارى فى استلام اعمال الصرف الداخلى المغطى للمبانى والمستشفيات؟


----------



## محمودعوض (21 ديسمبر 2014)

يستفسر الاستشاري عن الضغوط التي تم ضغطها للمواسر المياه من حيث الهبوط او الارتفاع وعن تركيبها حسب المخطط والمواصفات هذه هذه الخطوط حسب العقد المتفق عليه


----------

